# 1979 17' Lowe Hustler Pro.



## Rf4wardmarch (Oct 6, 2011)

Here is my 1979 17' Lowe Hustler Pro project!

had a bad transom, needed a couple of welds, and all 6 coats of paint removed!


----------



## Rf4wardmarch (Oct 6, 2011)

removed the transom, all aluminum flooring and the floatation foam, and livewell!


----------



## Rf4wardmarch (Oct 6, 2011)

Used alumabrite to clean it up!


----------



## Rf4wardmarch (Oct 6, 2011)

begining the stripping! started with a wheel and went to chemical. I pulled it off of the trailer and fliped it onto furniture dolly's for easy moving. Took me a little over a month to strip the boat, just working on it when I could!


----------



## Rf4wardmarch (Oct 6, 2011)

Made a paint booth in the garage and the self etching primer is sprayed!


----------



## Rf4wardmarch (Oct 6, 2011)

Sprayed the inside and outside with 2 coats of Parkers Duck boat paint (hunter green). I will put one final coat on when it is all put back together. 

I put new spring shackles on the trailer to lower it back to its original hieght, painted it with the Parkers paint, recarpeted the bunks.

Riveted (solid rivets) on sheet of aluminum diamond plate to transom and sealed it inside and out with 3M 5200.


----------



## Rf4wardmarch (Oct 6, 2011)

I put the boat back on the trailer and placed in the transom wood, that was sealed in epoxy resin.

I cut and placed rigid foam on the floor in between all of the ribs where the aluminum floor will cover it. 

I riveted in the transom bracket, transom knee brace, and the pod seats


----------



## Rf4wardmarch (Oct 6, 2011)

Today I got the aluminum floor and the front bow deck (anchor nest) riveted in. 

Tomorrow I will try to get all the floatation foam back in, make all of my hatches, and get the front deck back on.


----------



## Derek (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks great. I like the open floor plan


----------



## hatch17 (Oct 7, 2011)

very nice work, with a good sized boat. What size outboard do you plan on pushing this beauty?


----------



## Rf4wardmarch (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks guys! I like the open floor plan as well and have decided not to put the livewell back in and just use a cooler, so its not in the way if I decide to put a blind on this thing. I mostly fish and I think the cooler livewell will work just fine for my purposes, plus then I can put in a 7' rod locker on one side. 

I have a 98' Johnson 25 hp outboard for the rig. It is rated for a 70hp motor but that was when it originally was a console steer rig. Wouldnt want to go any smaller than the 25.


----------



## bguy (Oct 9, 2011)

Rf4wardmarch said:


> Today I got the aluminum floor and the front bow deck (anchor nest) riveted in.
> 
> Tomorrow I will try to get all the floatation foam back in, make all of my hatches, and get the front deck back on.


i have a open floor to work with as well as you. my boat had a steering wheel and console and interior. i bought it stripped and will be using a johnson 25hp tiller. i an currently looking at making a front deck lower than the baw. just like your boat has. im glad i found your build. looks great!! how do you like the paint you used. i want to go back blue. any suggestions ,please send them my way.


----------



## Howard (Oct 10, 2011)

Good to see your doing it right. I also used Parkers and love it. Keep the open floor plan!


----------



## Rf4wardmarch (Oct 11, 2011)

The parkers duck boat paint is great! The color is just what I was looking for!


----------



## Rf4wardmarch (Oct 20, 2011)

A little update! haven't had as much time as I would like to get to it. 

Got the rest of the boat painted and floatation foam in.


----------



## Rf4wardmarch (Oct 20, 2011)

Getting the decking all started. Pod seats will be carpeted and front deck carpeted both with added hatches.
spar urethane on the wood!

The floor will eventually get hydroturf installed.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 20, 2011)

Looking great, that is going to be a really nice fishin rig when you are done. Keep up the good work =D>


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Oct 23, 2011)

Your project is coming along nicely....Just decoded your handle "RIGHT FOOT! Forward MARCH!" Army? Navy? Marines?
Very clever......Your build looks very good, keep at it. Jerry (USN '64-'68)


----------



## Rf4wardmarch (Mar 30, 2012)

Well back at it after putting it away for a couple of months!

Got the pedestool seats all mounted.

Picked up a newer easy loader trailer over the winter and got the boat swaped out onto the new one. Sold the old one and broke about even.

Also picked up a Minn Kota 55pd power drive bow mount trolling motor over the winter and need to make a mount to get it level with the rails. Havent figured that one out yet though.

The Hydro turf showed up and will get installed on the floor in the next couple of days!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks good any updates


----------



## Rf4wardmarch (Apr 6, 2012)

Installing the Hydro Turf as we speak! It is looking great! I will get pics up tomorow. Trolling motor is mounted and all I will have left is to wire the boat up and get the fish finder and bilge pump installed.


----------



## Rf4wardmarch (Apr 7, 2012)

Here are some pics of the hydro turf. I used the dark gray molded diamond patern. It is hydro turfs "B" grade (cheaper) due to the possiblity of having upto 1/4" holes in it. I ordered 4 sheets and same as others who have bought the "B" grade, it had no holes what so ever =D>. 
I think it's just overstock and found a forum that said this pattern is overstock from a run they did for a waverunner co. 

It turned out good and this rig is just about ready for the water!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 10, 2012)

Good looking fish in rig, Great work =D>


----------

